# Flashlight of the year-2016



## bykfixer (Nov 28, 2016)

It was mentioned in the Cafe' section to have a flashlight of the year award. 

There are still some days left in 016. But it seems most of the innovations and upgrades are in for the year as those "017" models start to roll out. 

So the idea here is a fun excersize where folks chime in stating what they feel was the best light of the year.

Much like those award shows on tv, there will be categories along the way. Things like 'thrower' of the year, 'interface' of the year, 'firefly' of the year, best switch of 016, and things like that. Favorite budget lights, favorite tints, favorite shapes, sizes, colors etc etc. 
Since the venerable flashlight is no longer just a round tube with a light bulb there are options galore for this thread. 

I hope others will toss out their picks along with possible categories as well. Being a fan of all flashlights my picks are influenced by all things old and all things new. 

My pick for "flashlight of the year" goes to Maglite for their super-sized mini mag, the 2 cell ML25LT. 
Being a fan of nostalgia this one brought back a vintage appeal with an updated platform. The icing on the cake for me was the ability to control on/off by a slight twist of the tailcap.

My pick for 'cop light' of the year went to the Elzetta Bones for the beam the optic provides, the true/steady 675 lumen output and the ability to use the lockout feature for silent running. 

My pick for EDC goes to the PKDL PR-1 for it's whopping high, but preferred medium and low settings. 

For keychain light my pick is the PKDL PL2. The kubatan at the tail end provides me a little peace of mind that my wife can buy a few seconds of skee-daddle time by inflicting a painful poke when grabbed from behind. 

My favorite 'tool' light would be the 48 lumen Microstream as it seems to be the most handy for most of my flashlight uses. And my favorite 'toy' light would be the dual fuel ProTac HL 4. 2200 lumen high that lights up a city block without blinding the user. I have all kinds of fun with that one. 

So what are your favorites this year?
No wrong answers here. Afterall it's a hobby for many. A lifesaver for some, a tool for some and a toy for others.

Note:
I kept the words "favorite brand" out. Too subjective for this thread in my view.


----------



## richbuff (Nov 28, 2016)

Acebeam K70.


----------



## peter yetman (Nov 28, 2016)

One of these...







Just because I want one so badly I'd give up wearing underpants.
P


----------



## liteboy (Nov 28, 2016)

R50vn


----------



## parnass (Nov 28, 2016)

Please identify the make and model of this light. I've seen several photos posted, but none identified. Thanks.



peter yetman said:


> One of these...


----------



## derfyled (Nov 28, 2016)

parnass said:


> Please identify the make and model of this light. I've seen several photos posted, but none identified. Thanks.



That's a BOSS from Oveready


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 28, 2016)

Yup, the BOSS was one of those late year offerings that may end up quickly blasting it's way to the top of the nominations for Flashlight of the year 016.


----------



## seery (Nov 28, 2016)

Another vote for the Acebeam K70.


----------



## peter yetman (Nov 28, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> Yup, the BOSS was one of those late year offerings that may end up quickly blasting it's way to the top of the nominations for Flashlight of the year 016.


Does that mean I get a free one if it comes top?
P


----------



## Woods Walker (Nov 28, 2016)

I remember 2013 flashlight of the year was the SF C2 (hope my mind isn't shot). That triggered snarky comments from other survival and lighting forums about how stuck up and out of touch CPF was to pick an incan. Odds are they didn't calculate the C2's were modified with Malkoffs etc etc etc. I think the Nitecore D10 was also one some years before that. Gosh I would probably pick the ZL SC5 unless it has been already picked in previous years. It's gotta be the brightest using 1XAA production on the market. Has a programmable UI with crazy low firefly. Great tint in the NW for the "w" model. Runs like a champ off LSD NiMH with output = to 14500 lithium ion. Even has disco modes!!!! LOL! To be honest I prefer the AT Prime UI but still that ZL has much going for it.


----------



## billabong (Nov 28, 2016)

Acebeam K70vn


----------



## Ryp (Nov 28, 2016)

Olight S Mini


----------



## Capolini (Nov 28, 2016)

*​U21vn*


----------



## kreisl (Nov 28, 2016)

H1

asdsd:


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 28, 2016)

This thread applies to 2016 model flashlights please.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Nov 28, 2016)

I think the only 2016 light I have bought is the Thrunite TN42! So I'll vote for that throw king. (Not exactly an EDC though!).


----------



## stephenk (Nov 28, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> It was mentioned in the Cafe' section to have a flashlight of the year award.
> 
> There are still some days left in 016. But it seems most of the innovations and upgrades are in for the year as those "017" models start to roll out.
> 
> ...


Bit of a coincidence that you are a dealer for two of your "light of the year" votes?

My favourite lights of the year are Convoy L6 for impressive price to output ratio, Klarus Mi7 for best EDC, and new Convoy firmware (for C8 and S2+) for best product improvement.


----------



## Lexel (Nov 28, 2016)

Convoy L6


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 28, 2016)

stephenk said:


> Bit of a coincidence that you are a dealer for two of your "light of the year" votes?



You may also note my 'flashlight of the year' was not a product I sell, nor my favorite 'tool', nor my favorite 'cop light', nor my favorite 'toy'..... 

I believe in the person who builds the products I sell. Yes there were 2 picks from that maker who is trying to get a small business off the ground. But they were part of my vast flashlight collection and were my favorite 'keychain' light and 'edc' long before I was a dealer. I had those 2 since they came out. I became a dealer a bit over a month ago. So it aint like I'm trying to use this thread to push sales. Quite the contrary actually. 

It just came down to here we are at the close of 2016 and there was no "favorite 016" lights thread yet. So I figured that carrying on the annual tradition would be a good thing. Only this one would be different than the usual 'top 5' threads. And yeah 2 of my picks were lights that I believe in enough to invest my time and money into promoting for a guy just getting going. 
Wouldn't be even more strange if none of my favorites were ones at my store? 

Anyway... anybody got any categories they want to create? 
Right angle light? Favorite 1 double A? Favorite 18650?, 18350?....


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Nov 28, 2016)

Favorite keychainKDL PL-2, Favorite 16340 EDC PKDL PR-1, Favorite budget light Convoy L-6, Favorite 18650 EDC Thetasigma. I second the comments that bykfixer was a fan of the PR-1 and PL-2 long before the shop was a consideration. I am all for keeping us accountable, but it can be accomplished politely...


----------



## noboneshotdog (Nov 28, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> You may also note my 'flashlight of the year' was not a product I sell, nor my favorite 'tool', nor my favorite 'cop light', nor my favorite 'toy'.....
> 
> I believe in the person who builds the products I sell. Yes there were 2 picks from that maker who is trying to get a small business off the ground. But they were part of my vast flashlight collection and were my favorite 'keychain' light and 'edc' long before I was a dealer. I had those 2 since they came out. I became a dealer a bit over a month ago. So it aint like I'm trying to use this thread to push sales. Quite the contrary actually.
> 
> ...



Thanks for opening this thread. I have enjoyed seeing people's choices.

My favorite of the year is the SC600FD PLUS. It's my first light with frosted lens and hi CRI. The PERFECT work light.

Personaly the BOSS looks like quite the light though. A class of its own.


----------



## staticx57 (Nov 28, 2016)

Lexel said:


> Convoy L6



This is my vote as well. No other lights does all this light does for close to the price this light does it at. It is simple, dependable, long battery life, and BRIGHT when you need it.


----------



## twistedraven (Nov 28, 2016)

Zebralight SC600 MKIII HI; it was released in December of 2015 but it's basically a 2016 light.


----------



## SG Hall (Nov 28, 2016)

stephenk said:


> Bit of a coincidence that you are a dealer for two of your "light of the year" votes?



Yes, it is a coincidence. Not the way bykfixer rolls at all. 

My vote is for the Jetbeam Jet-u. Under $10, 100+ lumens of flat regulation for 45mins from a AAA. So small you don't know it's there and not too CW. 

If there's a modded light category, the X7vn spec 1 is a tidal wave of light. 16000 lumens from a popcan. Say no more.


----------



## Scribe (Nov 28, 2016)

My vote goes to the OR BOSS


----------



## LetThereBeLight! (Nov 28, 2016)

Well my vote goes to Nebo's FLIP IT light which is a light switch light 210-lumens C.O.B. bright powered by 3 AAA's. 

I had started a thread several weeks ago for the Flip It being the most creative light of the year-- possibly ever-- and because a light _switch_ light is so creative (making a light out of something found in every room in your home, and which can be affixed to a nail or a hook, stickies attached to the back, or by its magnets) I would give it my vote for flashlight of the year.

It may not be the brightest light made this year nor be made of anondized aluminum but it gets a smile from just about everyone I show it to, lol.

On another note, it might be useful to come up with criteria for "Flashlight of the Year, 2016", OR just break it up into categories: brightest, most colorful, most creative, most convenient, most efficient, most compact, most innovative, best price per lumens (= best value), etc.

Great, fun thread!

- LetThereBeLight!


----------



## Newlumen (Nov 28, 2016)

I dont know. I got about 30 modified lights and 8 more coming... 
for small size.. i will go with fenix pd35vn tac.
med size.. eagtac s200c2vn.
large size.. fenix tk75vn with the extended runtime kit.


----------



## campingnut (Nov 28, 2016)

I think 7777's Quark that can be monitored by an app on your phone wins the "thinking outside the box award".


----------



## cruzian3 (Nov 29, 2016)

Convoy L6: Best bang for buck
Thrunite TN42: Best thrower
Klarus G20: Best overall


----------



## Woods Walker (Nov 29, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> This thread applies to 2016 model flashlights please.


oh..... then i am not sure as don't keep track if release dates.


----------



## Dave D (Nov 29, 2016)

Malkoff M91T MD3 - Best LEO Light.

Convoy L6 - Best Bang for Buck.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 29, 2016)

Just checked out the Overready boss lights that were mentioned and they are nice as hell, but jesus h they aren't cheap! lol 

My vote goes to the Convoy L6.


----------



## peter yetman (Nov 29, 2016)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> Just checked out the Overready boss lights that were mentioned and they are nice as hell, but jesus h they aren't cheap! lol


I'm already saving for one. Trouble is they probably won't be making them by the time I can afford it.
P


----------



## archimedes (Nov 29, 2016)

So as not to overlook the artistic flair and custom metal wizardry of our resident master craftsmen ... I present a few of my 2016 favorites 

In the category of Tiny E-series Custom Host ...







... @datiLED Ti-CR2

In the category of Huge Lumen Custom Light Engine ...






... @VoB Adventure Sport A3-Triple XHP50


----------



## mdorian (Nov 29, 2016)

Yet another vote for the Acebeam K70.


----------



## jorn (Dec 1, 2016)

Manker e14/astrolux s41. Affordable, small, lots of copper so well heatsinked, nichia219, and the size/output is hard to beat on a stock light


----------



## jpil (Dec 1, 2016)

My vote goes to Convoy L6.


----------



## rookiedaddy (Dec 5, 2016)

My nomination (only for lights that I owned in 2016):

by battery:
1 x AAA......PKDL PL-2
2 x AAA......Lumintop IYP365
1 x AA.......Olight S1A
1 x CR123A...Olight SMini Ti Bead Blasted

and still the best (regardless of the year it came out)...
for SHTF.......SureFire C2 with Malkoff Drop-in, Fenix TK20, SureFire E2DL
for Keychain...Fenix E05 (single mode)
for Nostalgic..SureFire C3 with P91 (rumor has it that it's also the best in fighting vampires and zombies...)
for Zen........LiteFlux LF2XT

and may I nominate one more category for most controversially suspenseful flashlight of the year 2016... The NITECORE TIP!


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 6, 2016)

^^ So perhaps a 'best ever 016' category is in order too.

My pick for most contreversial was that kickstarter light a while back that some said was a fraud... I forget the name of the product but it was like an 8000 lumen silver tube... supposedly. lol


----------



## rookiedaddy (Dec 6, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> My pick for most contreversial was that kickstarter light a while back that some said was a fraud... I forget the name of the product but it was like an 8000 lumen silver tube... supposedly. lol


ahh... I remember that... ULed... man... that thing looks huge! :laughing:


----------



## mk2rocco (Dec 7, 2016)

I vote Oveready BOSS


----------



## CelticCross74 (Dec 8, 2016)

LED Light of 2016-ANY 3rd Gen XML2 FULL SIZE MAG!!!! Be it a 2xC cell just under 500 lumen Ml50L or the full on up armored extra thick aluminum with grenade grip texture along the tube with the extra thick anodizing 3xD cell 630 lumen ML300LX the output figures look spot on, they feature different mode program settings now and all feature a hell of a good strobe should you want it! 50 BUCKS!!! The average for these through the roof value XML2 full size 3rd Gen Mags is through the stratosphere!! I myself have 5 of them in all cell sizes and colors. Switch in some optical quality glass from flashlightlens.com and voila!! Even better these new super Mags are specifically designed to run best off of regular alkaline cells!! Putting in rechargeable NiMH's actually cuts run time by roughly 20%!! 

So...go into any Wally World go to the flashlight wall in the sporting goods section they all have the regular black 3 D cell 630 lumen 3rd Gen XML2 Mag for less than FIFTY BUCKS!! On your way out grab a 4 pack of fresh Duracell alkaline D cells and you are out the door with the best value LED light of 2016 for(including tax)roughly $56-$57 for a new super Mag Lite that will out last YOU as long as you stay on top of the cells!! These things just are not great values they are also unbeatable performers for the price. 40k+ 630 lumens and a massive and very well done beam profile?? Winner Winner LED light of 2016 dinner!!


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 8, 2016)

Glad to see Maglite getting some love.

They aren't the newest, slickest, brightest that fashion has to offer, but since 1979 still offer reliable lighting tools at a good price. 
Now if you use them for 'round the house' activities for short periods with long periods between uses, those adapter tubes with eneloops will provide peace of mind storage so the user doesn't need to keep up with the condition of the alkalines. 

But todays big name alkalines hold their innerds together a whole lot better than the past ones.


----------



## Str8stroke (Dec 8, 2016)

BOSS voter here. Amazing lights


----------



## hsa (Dec 8, 2016)

Mag Ml 50L 3c works for me. Good throw, flood, beam shape, long run time.
Fits in your pocket.

H. S.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 8, 2016)

Str8stroke said:


> BOSS voter here. Amazing lights



No surprise there. Thing is, with the BOSS arriving so late in the year it may also qualify next year as well...


----------



## peter yetman (Dec 8, 2016)

And probably the year after that.
P


----------



## maglite mike (Dec 8, 2016)

CelticCross74 said:


> LED Light of 2016-ANY 3rd Gen XML2 FULL SIZE MAG!!!! Be it a 2xC cell just under 500 lumen Ml50L or the full on up armored extra thick aluminum with grenade grip texture along the tube with the extra thick anodizing 3xD cell 630 lumen ML300LX the output figures look spot on, they feature different mode program settings now and all feature a hell of a good strobe should you want it! 50 BUCKS!!! The average for these through the roof value XML2 full size 3rd Gen Mags is through the stratosphere!! I myself have 5 of them in all cell sizes and colors. Switch in some optical quality glass from flashlightlens.com and voila!! Even better these new super Mags are specifically designed to run best off of regular alkaline cells!! Putting in rechargeable NiMH's actually cuts run time by roughly 20%!!
> 
> So...go into any Wally World go to the flashlight wall in the sporting goods section they all have the regular black 3 D cell 630 lumen 3rd Gen XML2 Mag for less than FIFTY BUCKS!! On your way out grab a 4 pack of fresh Duracell alkaline D cells and you are out the door with the best value LED light of 2016 for(including tax)roughly $56-$57 for a new super Mag Lite that will out last YOU as long as you stay on top of the cells!! These things just are not great values they are also unbeatable performers for the price. 40k+ 630 lumens and a massive and very well done beam profile?? Winner Winner LED light of 2016 dinner!!



Agree...the new Maglite line up is awesome !


----------



## brighterthanthesun (Dec 8, 2016)

Manker U21vn


----------



## Zak (Dec 9, 2016)

I'd give best thrower to the TN42 over the K70 due to its neutral white option. The cool white of the K70 scatters so badly if there's any dust or haze in the atmosphere that it's less useful for actually seeing stuff at a distance than the fairly warm M3XS-UT. I swapped the emitter in mine to a 3C tint and found it to be a vast improvement.

Best EDC: SC63w

Best value: Convoy L6

Best innovation: Klarus XT12GT. The light itself is mostly a bigger, throwier XT11GT (a good contender for best cop light, I think), but the charging system is interesting. It's a magnetic connector on the side similar to the old XT12, but it charges standard 18650s now and the adapter needed to plug in to a MicroUSB cable is itself a 10 lumen rechargeable keychain light.


----------



## StorminMatt (Dec 10, 2016)

Zebralight SC600Fd Plus
Astrolux/Manker S41

There was quite a bit of excitement over both of these lights because they did something never done before: they practically created the small, high power, high CRI genre of flashlight. Although there was always the P60 option in the past (with triple Nichias), these were the first lights (apart from the Zebralight Easywhite headlamps) to offer more than a couple of hundred high CRI lumens in a small, ready-made package. The SC600Fd was also the first light (and, as far as I know, the ONLY light) to offer a high CRI version of Cree's new XHP series emitters.


----------



## RollerBoySE (Dec 10, 2016)

StorminMatt said:


> Zebralight SC600Fd Plus
> Astrolux/Manker S41
> 
> There was quite a bit of excitement over both of these lights because they did something never done before: they practically created the small, high power, high CRI genre of flashlight. Although there was always the P60 option in the past (with triple Nichias), these were the first lights (apart from the Zebralight Easywhite headlamps) to offer more than a couple of hundred high CRI lumens in a small, ready-made package. The SC600Fd was also the first light (and, as far as I know, the ONLY light) to offer a high CRI version of Cree's new XHP series emitters.



My vote goes to Manker E14 / Astrolux S41 (with quad Nichia 219B)

Small enough to be your EDC on the keyring, but still packing a serious punch of neutral, high CRI light.


----------



## Zak (Dec 10, 2016)

StorminMatt said:


> The SC600Fd was also the first light (and, as far as I know, the ONLY light) to offer a high CRI version of Cree's new XHP series emitters.



The Nitecore TM03 is available in an 80+ CRI variant, but TM03s are bad due to the proprietary battery. Neutral white Haikelites are also 80+ CRI and look to be a good value in the high-output category. The Zebralight may be the only off the shelf 90 though.


----------



## Corth (Dec 10, 2016)

Muyshondt Aeon Mk3. A miniature beauty to behild.

https://shop.muyshondt.net/collections/aeon-mk-iii


----------



## staticx57 (Dec 10, 2016)

Zak said:


> The Nitecore TM03 is available in an 80+ CRI variant, but TM03s are bad due to the proprietary battery. Neutral white Haikelites are also 80+ CRI and look to be a good value in the high-output category. The Zebralight may be the only off the shelf 90 though.



The new Malkoff wildcat also uses the high CRI XHP50. but i think that is it


----------



## RollerBoySE (Dec 10, 2016)

My prediction is that 2017 will be the breakthrough year when not only quantity of light will matter but also quality of light, meaning high CRI.


----------



## liteboy (Dec 10, 2016)

RollerBoySE said:


> My vote goes to Manker E14 / Astrolux S41 (with quad Nichia 219B)
> 
> Small enough to be your EDC on the keyring, but still packing a serious punch of neutral, high CRI light.



Astrolux really screwed up the redesign of their stainless steel version of this light where th optic was crushing the emitters, big fail and hence should not win any awards based on that bungle.


----------



## RollerBoySE (Dec 10, 2016)

liteboy said:


> Astrolux really screwed up the redesign of their stainless steel version of this light where th optic was crushing the emitters, big fail and hence should not win any awards based on that bungle.



I couldn't agree more. 
The Manker E14 (with Nichia 219B) however does still not have any real competition on the market.

Astrolux flashlights aren't designed or have any parts made by Manker anymore. They split up their relationship pretty hard, people were allegedly even fired over this. According to rumors Mateminco is BangGood's (owner of the brand Astrolux) new contract manufacturer 

Astrolux seems to have fixed their problems now, but I would strongly suggest buying original Manker instead. (Manker have also had their share of production quality problems, but that is also fixed now.)


----------



## Zak (Dec 12, 2016)

Not necessarily relevant to the E14/S41, but my Astrolux E02, a recent-ish model as far as I know, has Manker written right on its defective MCPCB.


----------



## RollerBoySE (Dec 12, 2016)

Zak said:


> Not necessarily relevant to the E14/S41, but my Astrolux E02, a recent-ish model as far as I know, has Manker written right on its defective MCPCB.



Interesting, but I guess that board could have been in storage for a while or the copying is more blatant than ever.


----------



## StorminMatt (Dec 12, 2016)

RollerBoySE said:


> My prediction is that 2017 will be the breakthrough year when not only quantity of light will matter but also quality of light, meaning high CRI.



We can only hope. I mean, think of how many lights look attractive, but you don't buy because they're cool white only. It would certainky be nice to see more high CRI lights. But something tells me that's not going to happen, especially as long as snough people out there are willing to put up with nasty cool whites. On the other hand, it saves LOTS of money for me.


----------



## jon_slider (Dec 12, 2016)

Constant Current, High CRI, Jewelry Lights:

Light of the Year: Lumintop Copper Tool w Nichia 
Lego of the Year: Copper Tool Nichia head on Copper Maratac body


----------



## liteboy (Dec 12, 2016)

^^^
For someone who's not crazy about patina, the tool is actually pleasant, while my maratac resembles a rusted piece of something.


----------



## jon_slider (Dec 12, 2016)

liteboy said:


> not crazy about patina



FYI, Copper Patina removal with Ketchup (also works with lemon juice or vinegar)


----------



## liteboy (Dec 12, 2016)

jon_slider said:


> FYI, Copper Patina removal with Ketchup (also works with lemon juice or vinegar)




Yes, I have that project in the queue. I even bought this to coat the light after the removal:


----------



## paojerokid (Dec 13, 2016)

Nitecore TIP
360 lumens in a real keychain worthy FL, small and light enough unlike other keychain FL. Yes there's a surefire and mecarmy but way more expensive.









Manker T01
500 lumens with just a single AA
yeah just like the zebralight but T01 also accepts 14500 batt with output of 900 lumens. Factory dedomed emitter pocket thrower with enough spill.













Nitecore MH20/GT
Small very edc'able 18650 FL 1000 lumens. One of the best looking FLs.





Klarus XT11GT and XT series
Patented Dual Tail cap Switches, Quick access by half press main switch for momentary turbo, press paddle switch for strobe. Also with a side switch button. 2000 lumens in this handy size tactical light.





BLF A6
Feature rich FL at a reasonable price. Strobe included in memory mode. 1600 lumens in a small package.





Convoy L6
Very affordable high output FL. Convoy gave us way more than our $ worth.





Ultratac K18
360 lumens with just a single AAA


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Dec 14, 2016)

My vote goes to the Zebralight SC600w MkIII HI. I have a few dozen lights that I've bought over the past 10 years, and mostly lost interest in lights over the past 2 years until this one came out. Outstanding throw & flood for this sized 18650 light!


----------

